# bowl gouge



## Ron C (Jan 18, 2010)

has anyone had experience with the double ended bowl gouge from oneway and is it worth the extra cost


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Yes yes yes!
they are the best gouge you can buy
I have two of them and they cut well and are really worth the money.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ron you might want to check these out. These are the finest tools I have ever used and stay sharp longer than any other tool I have used. I can rough 4 bowls without sharpening but with the other HSS I would be sharpening every bowl or two. If you check on other forums you will find Doug Thompson's tools are second to none. There are a lot of good tools out there. No financial interest just a extremely satisfied customer.

Thompson Lathe Tools


----------



## Ron C (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Maurice and Bernie this has helped make my decision and I guess as I am in Canada I will get on and order a couple of gouges from Oneway. Mind you the Thompson tools certainly seem like a great deal but I have never ordered from the States so duty and delivery are a concern to me. I am new to this forum and already I am glad that I signed on, great information on turning green wood Bernie. I look forward to more good advice. Ron


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Your welcome Ron. I never thought about the duties and taxes going up your way. The Thompson's are great tools and I am in the process of replacing a lot of my earlier tools with his. Don't get me wrong that the other tools are no good. They are fine tools. When I started out I bought the cheapest I could find. They weren't bad tools and served me fine. Like I said I do know that the PSI bowl gouge that I have needs sharpened after each bowl or maybe two at the most. The Thompson tools I can do 4 to 5 sometimes 6 bowls on one sharpening especially if I sharpen them on my Tormek and then hone them. Have fun Ron and let us know what you think of them.


----------

